

Ask HN: Tell us your problems - SingAlong

Ask HN: Tell us your problems<p>I'm out of ideas for my startup (well, it still exists only in my dreams). I've been brainstorming for a week. Still no results. I'm sure there are others out there like me.<p>So tell us your problems for which you think we can find hackable solutions.
======
Logic-Shop
I would be happy to brain storm with you on your startup, but I'm not sure
what kind of problems you are having. I've posted a bunch of personal insight
into basic entrepreneurship on my blog, but I'd be happy to get more specific
if you could share your situation.

<http://logic-shop.blogspot.com>

------
BigCanOfTuna
I'd like a screen that resize correctly on a Mac, a car that gets 100MPG, and
I want women to love me NOT for my great looks.

Not interesting problems to solve? Probably because they don't directly affect
you. Find something that MATTERS TO YOU and solve that....oh, and don't give
up after only a week of brainstorming.

